# My Nordies Haul



## blondemafia76 (Dec 17, 2008)

sewww I was bummed out last week, and went on a tiny binge at the nordstroms site...

I got the enchanting vermillion eye kit,
Humid ES
Petticoat MS


and I also ordered the kids helping kids greeting cards.. the only thing that sucked was they sent the gift tags, instead of the cards, and wouldnt you know it, they are out of the cards now. I had to call twice so that they would take off the restocking fee when I send them back- as I dont have a nordies close by. It was def thier mistake and not mine and it sucks bc now Im  stuck with plain ole boring cards... BLAH..


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Great Haul!


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 18, 2008)

i absolutely love your pink camo bag with the skulls on it and your haul is very nice as well


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks! that bag came from a good freind in Canada at her walmart! Its a setr of 4 bags- and I actually got a green one like it last year for christmas- its lined in hunter orange, lol. TOOO CUTE!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 20, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice haul and sorry about the cards.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 21, 2008)

nice haul
enjoy


----------

